# DVC advice article links and other important info



## TUGBrian

*Disney Vacation Club point system overview:*

https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/disney-vacation-club-timeshare-information-overview.html  (updated 2019)


*Disney Vacation Club primer for potential purchasers (uk specific):*

http://www.tug2.net/advice/disneyvacationclubforunitedkingdom.htm


*DVC homepage:*

https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/


*DVC Point per night chart*

http://www.dvcbyresale.com/pointsCharts.php


note: if there are any other links that need to be added here to this sticky as reference for all DVC'ers...please pm me or email me at tug@tug2.net and I will add them!


----------

